# Cud Anon



## soonkia (30/5/14)

My name is Gerard (aka Soonkia), and I have a problem. 

The other day when @Gizmo jokingly mention CUD I smirked and thought it would never happen to me, I'm stronger than that. But, I've gone down the rabbit hole, please help...

*C*ompulsive *U*pgrade *D*isorder is a serious thing, and I'm trying to get it under control, but it's not working.

Last night I pulled the trigger on some new mPT3's and a sigellei 20w, I've ordered from Fasttech, and my Kayfun is on it's way. I've got juices incomming, thinking of getting a Nemmi another KFL+, a Russian 91, a Dripper - more juices, more stuff... when is enough, enough.

My wife thinks I'm crazy, and just shakes her head when I get vapemail. I know she loves me, but it's starting to influence my relationship. RipTrippers and PBusardo are becoming the 3rd person in the relationship. The couriers are becoming my best friends, and all I look forward to anymore is seeing their smiling faces.

I am ashamed to say I've only been able to go 12hours without the need to pull the trigger again. My wallet is Sad and going empty. 

Yet, this is a heck of a lot of fun.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## johan (30/5/14)

Welcome to the vape world  @soonkia


----------



## crack2483 (30/5/14)

soonkia said:


> My name is Gerard (aka Soonkia), and I have a problem.
> 
> The other day when @Gizmo jokingly mention CUD I smirked and thought it would never happen to me, I'm stronger than that. But, I've gone down the rabbit hole, please help...
> 
> ...



You can NEVER beat the cud. I've got it bad on the vaping side and pc side. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (30/5/14)

soonkia said:


> My name is Gerard (aka Soonkia), and I have a problem.
> 
> The other day when @Gizmo jokingly mention CUD I smirked and thought it would never happen to me, I'm stronger than that. But, I've gone down the rabbit hole, please help...
> 
> ...



All I can say is.. join the club.


----------



## PuffingCrow (30/5/14)

LOL you have described my exact live story there since i discovered vaping and the eccig forums, I am in big trouble, glad to know I am not alone.

Ps: The courier guy knows me so well now to HAHAHA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (30/5/14)

Lol. You most certainly are not alone on this one.

At least you have us here for support and a shoulder to cry on. Can't promise we won't entice further purchases though


----------



## RezaD (30/5/14)

Been there........................still there.......????


----------



## ShaneW (30/5/14)

My wife just called me to tell me that a collection slip is in the box... from the virgin islands... I have no recollection of ordering anything from there ?!?


----------



## crack2483 (30/5/14)

ShaneW said:


> My wife just called me to tell me that a collection slip is in the box... from the virgin islands... I have no recollection of ordering anything from there ?!?



Looool. Been ordering on a nic high? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RezaD (30/5/14)

ShaneW said:


> My wife just called me to tell me that a collection slip is in the box... from the virgin islands... I have no recollection of ordering anything from there ?!?



You ordered a virgin and don't remember it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (30/5/14)

ShaneW said:


> My wife just called me to tell me that a collection slip is in the box... from the virgin islands... I have no recollection of ordering anything from there ?!?



fasttech yo


----------



## Riaz (30/5/14)

welcome to the world of vaping @soonkia 

i so much want to tell you that it eventually calms down, but id be lying


----------



## Tom (30/5/14)

i have said a few times on this forum that I am NOW happy and done with the gear...just bought the Orochi mod, and thought the same again. Nope.... I will not say that again in public, I hope. 

At least I am not buying on impulse, I make some kind of planning out of it. And I always do research before buying, not only with vape gear tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (30/5/14)

RezaD said:


> You ordered a virgin and don't remember it?



Best I don't get the wife to collect then


----------



## soonkia (30/5/14)

Riaz said:


> welcome to the world of vaping @soonkia
> 
> i so much want to tell you that it eventually calms down, but id be lying



Shhh... I keep telling myself that... after this one, then I'll be happy - but there's a certain Euphoria associated with the act of buying and then getting Vapemail

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RIEFY (30/5/14)

been there done that! somehow still lurking there but I think the major part of CUD has subsided. I remember the days when I use to order order and order. I know of a few guys with heavy cud and they lie to there wives lol. Think I need to open a vape rehab 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RoSsIkId (30/5/14)

Hi my name Thinus and I suffer from CUD. I have been vaping for little more than a month. I have a kayfun on its way from fastech. Now I gotta get all the coil building stuff. Thank you ecig forum for making me so broke. Atleast I got alot of juice in my supply but will be ordering again soon.

I feel better now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

